# The heart of college basketball



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahaha

do they even know what football is in Kentucky?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

You got room to talk there Duke boy. Wait... you guys did win a game last year though so that's something I guess...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

TM said:


> hahaha
> 
> do they even know what football is in Kentucky?


UK's football program brings in more money than the basketball program.

Unexpected, but true.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

UKfan4Life said:


> UK's football program brings in more money than the basketball program.
> 
> Unexpected, but true.


Tell me about Kentucky's spring game


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Tell me about Kentucky's spring game


The spotlight this season is on the QBs. If we get good production out of any of our QBs (which will probably be one of our two freshman, Newton and Mossakowski) this could be the best football season UK has had since the 70's in the Claiborne era.

That said, the surprise players were QB Will Fidler, who never got to play last season despite Hartline sucking wind every game (this could be because we redshirtted him, but I'm pretty sure we didn't). Hartline had a good game too, but missed on eight of his first nine passing attempts and finished with 2 INTs. Fidler, though statistically not as impressive as Hartline, was more efficient and led the blue team to victory down the stretch.

Alphonso Smith, one of our RBs from last season, will probably end up being one of the better RBs in the SEC this season. He's insanely talented with a great 40, but has never gotten the opportunity to really shine, as UK was very lackluster this past season while he played behind Tony Dixon and Derrick Locke (who will also be great).

Our defense...well, what can I say? Our defense should be incredible. We return almost every single person on defense, including Trevard Lindley, one of the best CBs in the country, and Micah Johnson, one of the better LBs in the SEC. Need I mention Jeremy Jarmon? Many of our defensive players could've bolted for the NFL and gotten drafted relatively high.

Our receiving corps was subpar last season, as well. That is partially due to the youth of them as a whole. With a whole season under their belt, watch out. Plus, one of our new walk-on receivers, Melilo, surprised everyone, catching 4 passes for 43 yards and 2 TDs. UK's do-everything-man, Randall Cobb, also had a great game as a receiver and should see more time there this season with the addition of our two superstar QBs out of high school.

I'm pumped for the QBs, really. I can't explain to you how weird it was going to Rivals.com and looking at their QB class rankings and seeing UK ranked #1 -- ahead of USC, LSU, Alabama, etc. I probably should have taken a picture of it. :grinning:

Still, John Calipari's hire and his tireless efforts on the recruiting trail has me glued to basketball this offseason.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

TM said:


> hahaha
> 
> do they even know what football is in Kentucky?


Duke's football stadium:










:rotf:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wow, that's huge!


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

It's all right. If Duke or Kentucky fans want to see what program with a real basketball and football team looks like they can head down to Gainesville :evil: 









or even Los Angeles now a days mg:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU football is greater than DUke and UK football for basketball dominence progams. KU FB was great unitl the early 1970's and then faded in and out though out the 80' and 90's, but ever since big Mangino is with the progam, FB is back at Kansas. BTW, duke is playing KU in football this next season, now can we get the two teams match up during non-tourney Reg season games.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Historically speaking then, UK has had a pretty good football program. Sure, we've had our downs(quite a few of them) but over the last few years UK has been a pretty good team.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Historically speaking then, UK has had a pretty good football program. Sure, we've had our downs(quite a few of them) but over the last few years UK has been a pretty good team.


Eh...don't know about that.

We were great with Bear Bryant (we can even lay claim to the national championship in '51, I believe). We were excellent with Jerry Claiborne in the '70s, but that was really it. For the most part, we've either been bad or mediocre since then. We were decent three seasons ago, good two seasons ago, decent (barely) last season and should be very good next season. It's just hard to have a remarkable football program when you're trying to build one in the brutal SEC. We're on the right track, I'd wager.

It is interesting, however, that out of all of the great football teams in the SEC with storied traditions, UK was the first school in the SEC to introduce football. We also had the first black player to play in the SEC (Nat Northington).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The heart of college basketball is in the heartland, Kansas City. The most final fours ever is in KC. The College basketball HOF is in KC. And one of the greatest programs is just a hour away from downtown KCMO


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UKfan4Life said:


> Eh...don't know about that.
> 
> We were great with Bear Bryant (we can even lay claim to the national championship in '51, I believe). We were excellent with Jerry Claiborne in the '70s, but that was really it. For the most part, we've either been bad or mediocre since then. We were decent three seasons ago, good two seasons ago, decent (barely) last season and should be very good next season. It's just hard to have a remarkable football program when you're trying to build one in the brutal SEC. We're on the right track, I'd wager.
> 
> It is interesting, however, that out of all of the great football teams in the SEC with storied traditions, UK was the first school in the SEC to introduce football. We also had the first black player to play in the SEC (Nat Northington).


Now now, I didn't say UK has had a great program or even a good one. Pretty good... Pretty good. I do remember the 1 win season from quite a few years ago. That was tough.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> The heart of college basketball is in the heartland, Kansas City. The most final fours ever is in KC. The College basketball HOF is in KC. And one of the greatest programs is just a hour away from downtown KCMO


Except the NFL Draft is more important to your state.

Fail.

:bump:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Now now, I didn't say UK has had a great program or even a good one. Pretty good... Pretty good. I do remember the 1 win season from quite a few years ago. That was tough.


I would say our football program, as a whole, is anywhere from bad to lackluster. We've just had so very many more bad seasons than good seasons that calling our overall football program "pretty good" is a huge stretch.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man, if the heart of college basketball is in Lexington, the game's in a relapse right now. Lol when's the last time they won a title? Come on ESPN, put more relevant teams up there.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UKfan4Life said:


> I would say our football program, as a whole, is anywhere from bad to lackluster. We've just had so very many more bad seasons than good seasons that calling our overall football program "pretty good" is a huge stretch.


It really is a stretch I know. I'm just trying to ruffle ka's feathers! 



> Man, if the heart of college basketball is in Lexington, the game's in a relapse right now. Lol when's the last time they won a title? Come on ESPN, put more relevant teams up there.


HB you should know just as good as anyone that Lexington is the Capital of College Basketball. You've been part of it. You know how it is.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it is funny that KU fans think KC/Lawrence is the heart/capital, UK fans think Lexington is the heart/capital, UNC/Duke fans think the state NC is the heart/capital. It is whatever person think it is. I agree that Lexington/KY college basketball is king b/c that is all there. NO NFL, MLB, NHL,MLS teams. in NC you have NFL, NHL, and NBA. in KC (KS/MO areas) you have MLB, MLS, and NFL. It is just a fun conversation to see which is the heart/capital of college basketball, and we all like to ruffle each other feathers.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

You won't here anybody say that Knoxville is the heart of college basketball unless they're referring to the woman's team... :laugh:


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Whether or not they are the heart of college basketball or not, Kentucky will be rocking next year. They're stacked now that Wall has also decided to come to Kentucky. I've some people put it in the best recruiting class of all-time territory. mg:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Man, if the heart of college basketball is in Lexington, the game's in a relapse right now. Lol when's the last time they won a title? Come on ESPN, put more relevant teams up there.


When's the last time ND won a title in football? It doesn't mean they aren't relevant heck they just had a college football live week dedicated to them. My point? UK = ND football in terms of prestige. Both teams will always be more relevant than 99% of the rest of their respective teams/players in their sport. Relevant doesn't mean good, relevant means well known. It's just a damn shame UK basketball will be back before ND football.:wtf:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Hahahahahahahaha.... Things are looking good if you're a Wildcat fan!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

lakeshows said:


> Whether or not they are the heart of college basketball or not, Kentucky will be rocking next year. They're stacked now that Wall has also decided to come to Kentucky. I've some people put it in the best recruiting class of all-time territory. mg:


Come on now, it's no Fab Five.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

True Nim, but still... damn.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> KU football is greater than DUke and UK football for basketball dominence progams. KU FB was great unitl the early 1970's *and then faded in and out though out the 80' and 90's, * but ever since big Mangino is with the progam, FB is back at Kansas. BTW, duke is playing KU in football this next season, now can we get the two teams match up during non-tourney Reg season games.


Good lord, you have done it again.

They are good now, but come on now, the Kansas program has NEVER been "great". Kansas was not great until the early 70's.... No national titles, one bowl game victory prior to 1992. Seriously :wtf:

And they did not fade in and out throughout the 90's. They were in three damn bowl games over a 27 year period from 1976 through 2002. That's not fading in and out. That's just out. 

Syracuse is trying there best to equal there losing tradition of the 80's and 90's.


----------

